# 15 Sweet and Savory Pineapple Recipes For The Summer!



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Who doesn't enjoy the sweet taste of pineapple? It's juicy, tangy, and filled with nutrients that every plant-based foodie can appreciate. The best part about pineapple is its surprising versatility. You can use this bright fruit in a variety of different recipes, and combine it with interesting ingredients for unique flavors.

_None of the following recipes or the pics with them are original to me._



​_By-the-way ... these are ALL vegan._


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Pineapple and Cashew Stir Fry with Caramelized Tofu_










*INGREDIENTS*

8.8-ounces brown rice (or vegan noodles)
4 spring onions (chopped)
3 1/2 ounces cashew nuts
3 1/2 ounces sweet corn
2 peppers, sliced
2 carrots, chopped
Can of pineapple chunks, save the juice
4.4-ounces firm tofu
Extra virgin olive oil for frying
Soy sauce
*PREPARATION*

Cook the rice (or noodles) as directed on the packet then set aside in a large bowl.
Cut the tofu into thin slices and microwave for about 7 minutes to remove the moisture (make sure the pieces aren't touching each other or they'll stick together).
When the tofu is done, pour half of the pineapple juice on top and 1 tbsp. of soy sauce, leave to marinate for 4-5 minutes.
Dry-fry the cashew nuts in a frying pan until golden then add to the bowl where the race is (or will be).
Add 1 tsp. of olive oil to a frying pan the add the carrots and peppers, then after a few minutes add the spring onions sweetcorn and pineapple chunks - fry until golden.
When the veg is cooked, add to the rice in the bowl (and mix).
Then, add another tsp. of olive oil to the pan and add the tofu, fry for a couple of minutes then pour in half of the remaining pineapple juice (and marinade if any is left) to caramelize it.
Leave it for a few minutes until crispy then flip to the other side and add the rest of the pineapple juice and repeat.
Then add the tofu to the rice, serve and enjoy! 
_Thank You: Stephanie Davies _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Pineapple and Peanut Sauce Tofu Wrap _










*INGREDIENTS*

*FOR THE WRAPS:*

1 batch Peanut Sauce
4 wraps
1 batch Baked Tofu (see below), sliced
1 cup packed baby spinach
1 cup thinly sliced carrots
1 cup thinly sliced cabbage
1 cup sliced pineapple
*FOR THE TOFU:*

1 14-ounce package firm tofu
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 tablespoon tamari
1 teaspoon rice vinegar
1/8 teaspoon garlic powder
1/8 teaspoon onion powder
*FOR THE PEANUT SAUCE:*

1/4 cup creamy peanut butter
2 tablespoons tamari
1 tablespoon rice vinegar
1 tablespoon sesame oil
1-2 tablespoons maple syrup, to taste
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
Water, as needed to thin

*PREPARATION*

*FOR THE WRAPS:*

To assemble the wraps, spread 1 tablespoon of the Peanut Sauce down the center of each wrap. Layer each wrap with the tofu, spinach, carrots, cabbage, and pineapple, and roll up each wrap. (Use a toothpick to secure the wraps.)
Serve with extra Peanut Sauce for dipping.
*FOR THE TOFU:*

Cut the tofu into ½- to 1-inch slices. On a cutting board, layer the slices of tofu between paper towels or clean dishcloths. Place a heavy item (a teakettle filled with water works great) on top (or use a tofu press if you've got one). Let the tofu sit for at least 30 minutes (or overnight for extra-amazing texture). This will remove the excess water from the tofu and give it a better texture.
Preheat the oven to 400°F. Lightly grease a baking sheet.
To prepare the marinade, in a medium bowl, stir together the olive oil, tamari, rice vinegar, garlic powder, and onion powder. Leave the tofu as slices or cut it into cubes. Toss the tofu with the marinade in the bowl and let it soak for 5 minutes.
Spread the tofu out on a baking sheet. Bake for 15 minutes, then flip and bake for another 10-15 minutes (depending on the size of the pieces), until the desired crispiness is reached. Enjoy the tofu right away or store in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 4 days.
*FOR THE PEANUT SAUCE:*

Stir all the ingredients together in a small bowl until smooth. Store in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 1 week.
_Thank You: Colorful Kitchen _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Cool Pineapple-Basil Pops _










*INGREDIENTS*

1 1/2 cups of fresh pineapple juice
3/4-1 cup fresh basil
*PREPARATION*

All you need to do is place the pineapple juice and basil into a blender and blend until they are well combined and the basil has broken down. Then place some baking cups onto a small tray and pour the pineapple and basil juice into the cups and place the tray in the freezer.
Wait until the pops have almost frozen through and/or a firm enough for you to be able to place a paddle pop stick into each then pop the sticks in the middle of each pop and allow them to freeze completely and serve.
*NOTES*
_If you have a juicer that presses, you can just pop the basil leaves into the juicer, as you juice the pineapple and it will press the basil beautifully. Otherwise, simply blend the basil into the pineapple juice as the recipe explains and then evenly strain the mix if you don't want any "bits."

I had a VERY sweet pineapple, so if your pineapple is not SUPER sweet your results will be different and you may need to add a little agave or pure maple syrup.
_
_Thank You: The Kind Cook _​


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

On a hot day a bowl of cubed pineapple form the fridge, simple yes, refreshing yes!!!


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

Add the (well scrubbed) peels and core to white rum for a pineapple-y head start to your summer cocktails.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Pineapple Scones_










*INGREDIENTS*

3 cups whole wheat flour
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
3/4 teaspoon lemon juice
3/4 cup non-dairy milk
3 tablespoons maple syrup
1/4 cup and 2 tablespoons coconut oil, frozen
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 can crushed pineapple, drained
Cooking spray
1 tablespoon coconut sugar (or brown sugar)
2 tablespoons sliced raw almonds
1 tablespoon fresh rosemary, finely chopped
*PREPARATION*

Preheat the oven to 425°F.
Sift together the flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt in a large mixing bowl.
In a separate bowl, combine the lemon juice and nondairy milk. Once the mixture curdles, add the maple syrup.
Remove the coconut oil from the freezer and cut it into small pieces. Work the coconut oil pieces into the dry mix until fully incorporated. Be careful not to handle it too much, though. You don't want the coconut oil to melt until it gets into the oven.
Slowly pour the curdled milk mixture into the dry ingredients a little at a time, followed by the vanilla and pineapple. Stir until all of the ingredients are fully combined.
Carefully transfer the dough to a floured surface and form it into a ball. Use your hands to flatten it into a 2-inch thick slab. Fold the dough in half by picking up the end furthest from you and bringing it down to meet the end closest to you. Flatten it a bit, and then fold the dough in half again from left to right. Use a rolling pin to roll the dough into a 1 1/2-inch slab.
With a drinking glass, stamp the dough into circles (or use a knife to cut triangles) and transfer to a baking sheet lined with parchment paper. Take the remaining dough and repeat the fold, fold, roll, and cut process. You should end up with between 8 and 10 scones.
Lightly spray the tops of the scones with olive oil or coconut oil cooking spray. Sprinkle each with coconut sugar, and top with sliced almonds and rosemary.
Bake for 10 minutes or until the scones are fluffy and golden brown. Transfer the scones to a wire rack and allow them to cool slightly before serving.
_Thank You: Frugal Vegan _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Roasted Sweet Potato and Pineapple Curry _










*INGREDIENTS*

2 sweet potatoes
1 white potato
1 tablespoon avocado oil
1 small onion
1 cup pineapple, chopped
1 cup packed spinach
1 tablespoon Thai yellow curry paste
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 cup coconut cream
3/4 cup water
Salt and pepper, to taste
*PREPARATION*

Preheat the oven to 400°F and line a baking sheet with parchment paper.
Peel your potatoes and chop them into even cubes.
Place them on your baking sheet and bake them for 20-25 minutes or until they are tender.
Add the avocado oil to a pan on medium-high heat.
Chop your onion and add it to the pan, lowering heat to medium, and allowing it to cook for 2-3 minutes.
Add the potatoes, pineapple, spinach, Thai curry paste, cinnamon, coconut cream, and water.
Stir it until the ingredients have combined and after, let them cook for another 2-3 minutes.
Reduce the heat to medium-low and allow the curry to simmer for 5 minutes.
Season it with salt & pepper to taste.
Serve it with basmati rice.
_Thank You: Jess Hoffman _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Pineapple Ice Lollies_










*INGREDIENTS*

1 pineapple (about 1.8 pounds)
1 1/2 cups, plus 3 tablespoons non-dairy milk
2 tablespoons maple syrup
Juice of 1/2 a lemon
Desiccated coconut
*PREPARATION*

Place the pineapple, non-dairy milk, maple syrup, and lemon juice into a food processor. Whizz up until smooth. This will take around 5-8 minutes.
Pour the mixture into lolly trays and pop in a lolly stick. Pop into the freezer and allow to set for 5-6 hours. Serve right out of the freezer.
_Thank You: Holly Jade _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Teriyaki Pineapple Bowls _










*INGREDIENTS*

1 pineapple
1 package meatless beef or chicken strips or homemade seitan strips
White jasmine rice for serving
1 clove of garlic, minced
Juice of half an orange
2 tablespoons brown sugar
2 teaspoons hoisin sauce
2 teaspoons rice wine vinegar
3 tablespoons soy sauce or tamari
Sesame seeds for garnish
*PREPARATION*

In a bowl mix together soy sauce, vinegar, hoisin, orange juice, sugar, and minced garlic. Add to a small sauce pan over medium-low heat and reduce by half.
In a different skillet, sauté 'meat' strips for 5-7 minutes until lightly browned. Pour over sauce and cook for 5 minutes to let the sauce thicken on the 'meat.'
While your 'meat' cooks cut your pineapple in half and scoop out the center leaving about a inch around the perimeter. Save the insides for another use!
Fill your pineapple boats with rice on one side and teriyaki "beef" on the other. Sprinkle with sesame seeds, garnish with cilantro or green onions, and serve immediately.
_Thank You:Eva Cannon _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Raw Pineapple Cheesecake _










*INGREDIENTS*
*FOR THE BASE:*

8.8 ounces dates (pitted)
1 1/3 cups, plus 1 3/4 tablespoons gluten-free oats
1 1/2 cups unsweetened desiccated coconut
1 teaspoon maple syrup
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
A pinch of salt
*FOR THE MIDDLE:*

9.17 ounces fresh pineapple
*FOR THE FILLING:*

1 3/4 cups raw cashew nuts, soaked and drained
8.8 ounces pineapple
1/2 cup maple syrup (you can use fruit syrup)
1/3 cup, plus 2 tablespoons coconut oil, melted
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
Juice of 1/2 a lemon
*FOR THE TOPPING:*

Pineapple rings
Pineapple trunk (washed)
Desiccated coconut
*PREPARATION*
*TO MAKE THE BASE:*

Line a cake tin with grease-proof paper.
De-seed/pit the dates and add them into a food processor/blender along with the oats, coconut, maple syrup, vanilla extract, and salt.
Press the mixture into the lined cake tin. Place some pineapple chunks on top and pop into the freezer whilst you prepare the filling.
*TO MAKE THE FILLING:*

Drain the cashew nuts and place them into a food processor/blender along with the pineapple, maple syrup, melted coconut oil, vanilla extract, and lemon juice.
Whizz up on high for around 5-8 minutes or until smooth.
Pour the creamy pineapple layer onto the base and pop the tray back into the freezer to set.
Allow the cheesecake to set fully.
This will take around 2-4 hours (you can leave it overnight).
Store in a sealed container in the freezer and defrost before serving.
_Thank You: Holly Jade _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Singaporean Pineapple Tarts _










*INGREDIENTS*
*FOR THE DOUGH:*

2 cups almond flour
1 cup tapioca starch
1/2 tsp vanilla extract
1/4 cup coconut oil (preferably solid)
1/3 cup maple syrup or agave nectar
Water
*FOR THE FILLING:*

1 20-ounce can pineapple
1/2 cup maple syrup or agave nectar
1 cinnamon stick (optional)
1/2 star anise (optional)
*FOR THE VEGAN EGG WASH:*

2 tablespoons coconut milk
1 teaspoon agave nectar (not maple syrup)
*PREPARATION*
*TO MAKE THE PINEAPPLE JAM:*

Drain a can of pineapples and wash the excess syrup off thoroughly with some water.
In a blender, add your pineapples and pulse until you get a mushy paste.
Pour all of its contents into a small saucepan along with the honey, cinnamon stick, and star anise.
Bring the mixture to boil and then lower to simmer for 20-25 minutes or until most of the liquid/moisture has boiled away. Stir occasionally to prevent the mixture from burning. Remove the cinnamon stick and star anise. Set aside to cool to room temperature and place in the fridge until you are ready to use.
*TO MAKE THE DOUGH:*

Preheat oven to 350°F.
In a bowl, mix together the almond flour and tapioca starch.
Make a well in the center and add in your wet ingredients. Use your hands to combine the ingredients and to knead in the solid coconut oil. Make sure you do this until no visible lumps of coconut oil can be seen.
If the mixture is too dry add in 1-2 teaspoons water to help it bind.
Once well mixed, take your pineapple jam and measure out 1 teaspoon of filling. Roll it into a small ball and place onto a plate. Repeat this until you have made 26 of these.
*TO ASSEMBLE:*

Now, take 1 tablespoon of your dough. Flatten it in your palm. Place one of your prepared filling into the center and gently wrap the dough around it.
Use your fingers to gently press the edges of the dough together. If there is excess dough one one side, you take a little bit and use it to patch up other parts of the tart. You will see cracks, but as long as the filling isn't spilling out it will hold up just fine.
Place your finished tart onto a lined baking tray.
Mix together the ingredients for the vegan egg wash. Brush each tart with the egg wash and put into the oven to bake. Bake for 13 minutes.
Turn your oven to broil and broil the tarts for 1 minute, turning if necessary for even browning. This step is optional but it gives it a nice golden color. Watch it carefully - you don't want them to burn.
Take out of the oven to cool slightly. Brush each of the tarts with the remaining pineapple jam for a beautiful, sticky glaze. Serve immediately or store in airtight container for up to three days.
_Thank You: Zoe and Mia Lau _​


----------



## drirene (Dec 30, 2015)

Yum iceman! I will skip the vegan parts and make some of these with butter and eggs and milk. We LOVE :emoji_heart: pineapple. Thanks!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Pineapple Teriyaki Portobello Burger _










*INGREDIENTS*
*FOR THE MARINADE:*

1/3 cup tamari
2 teaspoon liquid smoke
2 tablespoons hoisin sauce
1 tablespoon vegan Worcestershire sauce
1/2 cup pineapple juice
1 teaspoon red pepper flakes
2 cloves garlic, minced
*FOR THE TOPPINGS:*

4 slices pineapple
1/2 cup sliced carrots
1/2 cup sliced cucumbers
1/4 cup rice vinegar
1 tablespoon sesame seeds
1/2 cup vegan mayonnaise
1 tablespoon Sriracha
*OTHER:*

Sliced onions
Sliced nappa cabbage
2 buns (gluten-free if necessary)
Cilantro
4 Portobello mushrooms
*PREPARATION*

Combine all of the marinade ingredients. Wash and remove mushroom stems. Soak mushrooms in sauce for as long as you can! The longer the better. Combine carrots, cucumber, sesame seeds, and rice vinegar. Let soak.
Heat a grill to high heat. Throw the mushrooms on, cook for 5 minutes on each side. Better to cook less upside down as they become flatter. Throw pineapples on grill, top with excess marinade for extra flavor. Combine vegan mayo and Sriracha.
Assembly: Top buns with Sriracha mayonnaise, mushrooms, cucumber mix, cabbage, and garnish with cilantro. If not ready to eat, wait to assemble as the mushrooms can soak the bread if left for a long time. You can also drain the mushroom over paper towels to mitigate the possibility of a soggy bottom bun.
_Thank You: Gabrielle St. Claire _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Pineapple Island Kebabs










*INGREDIENTS*
*For the Marinade*

½ cup fresh orange juice
¼ cup agave nectar
1 Tbs. gluten-free tamari
1 Tbs. brown rice vinegar
3 scallions, white parts, sliced
1 Tbs. fresh ginger, grated or 1 tsp. ground
3 garlic cloves, minced
*For the Kebabs*

1 block extra-firm tofu, pressed and drained
2 zucchini, cut into rounds
1 large red onion, cut into chunks
24 fresh pineapple chunks or 1-15 oz. can pineapple chunks, drained
2 Tbs. canola oil
*PREPARATION*

Combine all the ingredients for the marinade. Cut the tofu into cubes. Have all your other vegetables and fruit prepared. Place the tofu cubes into one storage bag or bowl and place the fruit and vegetables in the other. Add half the marinade into each of the storage bags or bowls. Make sure all the tofu and vegetables are covered in marinade. Cover and place in the refrigerator for at least 1 hour; the longer the better.
While the tofu and vegetables are marinating, soak your bamboo skewers for at least 30 minutes so they won't burn on the grill.
When you are ready to cook, place the tofu and vegetables on the skewers in whatever pattern you like. I like to use the zucchini rounds as bookends. I usually follow a pattern similar to this: zucchini, tofu, pineapple, onion chunk, tomato, onion chunk, pineapple, tofu and zucchini. This way you get 2 pieces of each item on each skewer.
Heat the oil in a grill pan over medium-high heat. Place 4 (or however many fit on your grill pan) kabobs on the grill pan and let cook until the tofu and veggies brown, about 5 minutes each side. Turn the kabobs carefully to make sure they cook on all sides. Serve with sides.
_Thank You: Rhea Parsons _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Raw Chewy Chocolate Pineapple Coconut Cookies










*INGREDIENTS*
*FOR THE COOKIES:*

1 cup dried pineapple
1 cup gluten-free rolled oats
1/4 cup coconut ribbons
1/3 cup raw pecans
4-6 dates, pitted
2 teaspoons mesquite powder
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
A dash of salt
*FOR THE DARK CHOCOLATE COATING:*

1/2 cup raw cacao butter
1/2 cup raw cacao powder
1/3 cup coconut sugar
A dash of salt
*PREPARATION*
*TO MAKE THE COOKIE DOUGH:*

Chop pineapple into chunks and soak the dried pineapple and dates for approximately 20 minutes.
Place all ingredients in a food processor and process until a dough forms.
Place the dough on baking tray lined with parchment paper and roll to about 1/2-inch thick.
Use a cookie cutter of your choice and cut out cookies approximately 2 inches in diameter.
Place in the refrigerator to set while making the chocolate coating.
*TO MAKE THE CHOCOLATE COATING:*

Shave raw cacao butter into slivers and melt it using a double boiler method on a very low setting.
Combine cacao powder, coconut sugar, and salt in a medium mixing bowl.
Add melted cacao butter and mix well removing any clumps.
Remove cookies from the refrigerator using a fork place each cookie in the chocolate bowl one at a time until evenly coated.
Place each cookie back on the baking tray lined with parchment paper and set in the refrigerator for 30 minutes.
_Thank You: Crystal Bonnet _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Sweet and Sour Pineapple Sticky Rice_










*INGREDIENTS*

1 medium-sized sweet potato, diced
2 cups fresh pineapple, diced
kernels of one corn cob
1 red bell pepper, sliced
1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
2 tablespoons coconut sugar
2 tablespoons ketchup
1 tablespoon tamari soy sauce
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
Juice of 1/2 a lemon
1 tablespoon Sriracha (optional)
2 cups cooked brown rice
*PREPARATION*

Start by heating the olive oil to medium heat. Add the diced sweet potato and cook over medium heat for about 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. Add the pineapple, red bell pepper and corn kernels, stir well to combine and keep cooking for additional 10-15 minutes.
Add the coconut sugar, ketchup, tamari soy sauce, apple cider vinegar, and lemon juice, then stir well to combine. Let simmer covered for about five minutes. Add the brown rice and stir well combine. Serve with some fresh lime.
_Thank You: Ella Suihko _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Raw Pineapple Tart_










*INGREDIENTS*
*FOR THE CRUST:*

1 cup nuts (almonds, pecans, walnuts, hazelnuts)
1 cup dates
*FOR THE TART:*

1 ripe pineapple (about 7 ounces/3 cups)
4 tablespoons coconut oil, melted
1/4 cup dates, soaked in hot water for about 15 minutes or 3 Medjool dates, pitted
1 teaspoon vanilla bean paste/essence or 1 pod
*FOR THE TOPPING:*

A handful of pomegranate seeds
1 passionfruit
Coconut, flaked almonds, berries, or whatever else you have (optional)
*PREPARATION*
*TO MAKE THE CRUST:*

In a blender/food processor, blend the nuts until it resembles breadcrumbs. Add in the dates and blend until it is a sticky mixture. Then, pour it into a tart tin with a 7-8-inch diameter and a removable base. If yours doesn't you can grease the sides with a little coconut oil.
Press the mixture into the tin with your fingers and then smooth over with the back of a spoon. Put it into the freezer while you prepare the middle layer.
*TO MAKE THE FILLING:*

Chop up the pineapple into chunks, you can use the core of the pineapple too. Place all the ingredients in the blender and blend on high, until no chunks remain.
Remove the tart from the freezer and pour the mixture in. Place it back in the freezer, making sure it is level. This is important as the tart is very liquid at this stage and will spill or set funny if it's not level.
*TO MAKE THE TART:*

Wait an hour before you put the toppings on, as the tart is so liquid (due to the high water content in pineapple), the toppings will sink in and you won't be able to see them.
Then, place the tart back in the freezer for another 2 hours. Remove from the freezer for 10 minutes before serving. It melts quickly, so store in the freezer.
_Thank You: Aisling Tuck _​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

BBQ Chickpea Pineapple Pizza










*INGREDIENTS*

8 ounces store-bought pizza dough
2 tablespoons pasta sauce
2 tablespoons barbecue sauce
1/2 of 1 15-ounce can of chickpeas
Jalapeño, sliced
Pineapple
Olive oil
Herbs and spices
Flour
Spray oil
Tahini (optional)
*PREPARATION*

Place cookie sheet in the oven on 425°F.
Mash chickpeas with a fork then mix in 2 tablespoons barbecue sauce.
Lightly flour your work surface and your hands. Lightly sprinkle flour over your dough and form into a ball. Rotate dough clockwise while stretching out whatever dough is in the drive's hand.
Spray foil with oil, place stretched dough on the foil. You can coat the pizza crust edge with olive oil to make it golden.
Spread 2 tablespoons of pasta sauce on dough.Put BBQ chickpeas on top, then slices of jalapeño and pineapple. Bake for 15-25 minutes.
Drizzle with oil or tahini. Serve.
_Thank You: Melanie Sorrentino _​


----------

